# Erste "Urteile"



## Skoruld (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gerade auf amazon unterwegs und hab mal einen Blick auf die verschiedenen Diablo 3 Versionen geworfen. Was mir sofort ins Auge gestochen ist, dass das Spiel bereits am *ersten* Abend nach Release eine Bewertung von gerade einmal 2.5 Sternen hat und es scheint nicht gerade besser zu werden. Über 200 Rezensionen bewerteten D3 mit nur einem Stern. Die Ursache dafür war bei nahezu allen Beurteilungen die Gleiche: Beschwerde über Blizzard, Server down, nichts funktioniert, Error XY. 
Dies betrifft also keineswegs das Spiel selbst, sondern vielmehr die Tatsache, dass Blizzard es nicht geschafft hat, dem Ansturm an Spielern mit ausreichender Rechenkraft hinsichtlich der allgemeinen Serverleistung entgegenzukommen. Viele beschwerten sich dabei insbesondere darüber, dass im Single-Player Modus ein Online-Zwang besteht. Das führt widerrum dazu, dass auch Einzelspieler von überlasteten Servern negativ betroffen sind.
Ich persönlich bin bei der Sache recht im Zwiespalt: Einerseits denk ich mir, Blizzard hat genügend Ressourcen, um den Bedarf an Serverleistung zu decken und die gesamte Vorbereitung war angesichts der Erwartungen womöglich unzureichend. Andererseits empfinde ich es gleichermaßen als eine Unverschämtheit, dass Spieler, die *am ersten Tag* noch keinen Zugang erlang haben, wie ein Kleinkind sofort jede Spur von Geduld verlieren und das Spiel selbst gleich als "Mist" abstempeln.
Jetzt interessiert mich der Meinung der Buffed-User zu diesem Thema, ihr könnt einfach die Umfrage benutzen oder direkt antworten. :-)

Gruß, Skoruld


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Das geflame dort ist aber sowas von umsonst. Einige geben Rezesionen schon ab bevor die Sachen zu kaufen gibt, aujch bei Blurays usw.

Amazon sollte da mehr kontrollierne.


----------



## Skoruld (15. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Das geflame dort ist aber sowas von umsonst. Einige geben Rezesionen schon ab bevor die Sachen zu kaufen gibt, aujch bei Blurays usw.
> 
> Amazon sollte da mehr kontrollierne.



Ja ich sehe das ähnlich. Bei so gut wie allen Spielen gibts am Anfang nen Haufen Komplikationen in der Richtung. Ich finds schade, dass Diablo 3 wegen nem ungeduldigen Haufen gleich am Releasetag schlechte Bewertungen bekommt, die vermutlich auch für lange Zeit dort stehn bleiben werden.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Mai 2012)

Schau dir BF3 an, 4394 Bewertungen, 1.5 von 5 Sternen wegen Origin-Geflame (das ich übrigens auch nicht nachvollziehen kann). Amazon-Bewertungen sind wohl schlimmer als jeder buffedtroll zusammengenommen. 

Ich kanns nur wiederholen, jeder der rumheult und klugscheißt (anders ist das wirklich nicht zu nennen), soll es mal besser machen. Und ich erdreiste mich mal zu behaupten das es keine heimtückische Blizzard-Aktiion für Diablo-Entzug war, sondern das sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt haben. Was nunmal nicht klappt, klappt nicht. Ich kenne keine Multiplayerspiele die am Releasetag spielbar waren. Es ist einfach armselig das man dauerhaft Blizzard flamed. Klar sie machen es nicht perfekt und seid Activision Blizzard wurds nur schlimmer, aber immerhin sind sie noch besser als manche andere. Und wenn es euch nicht passt, dann bitte, bitte, bitte kehrt Blizzard den Rücken, und geht? Und trotz allen hardcore flames und alles Rumgemeckere bleibt jeder. Daraus ist mein Schluss: es is anscheinend nicht so scheiße wie es behauptet wird.


----------

